# Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Mai 2013)

und weiter gehts,wünsche allen viel glück!!#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Heute 2 auf Fliege... Beide leider aus der Hand gerutscht...


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Moin moin, 

Gestern 1.05.13  auf Als/ DK unterwegs Bestes Wetter  1 mal kontakt  und einmal Mefo ca. 45 cm schwimmen beide wieder  da noch leicht angestaubt und etwas mager ....  

Grus und Petri all den Fängern :vik:


----------



## Perch-Noob (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Zunächst einmal ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Mefojäger.  

Wann: 02.05.2013
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: ich und etwa 3+1 andere "Verrückte", alle Boardis.  
Köder: Spro Spöket Imitat
Wetter: Ostwind 2-3 bf
Wasser: glasklar
Fisch: 3 Mefos von 47 bis 74 cm und diverse Drills und Fischkontakte + einige Dorsche  


So heute 05:15 Uhr, nicht mehr ganz so aufgeregt & unwissend sowie mit dem Glücksstein meiner Freundin bewaffnet, trafen wir uns am verabredeten Spot, wo Nils schon einen Dorsch verhaften konnte.
Erst einmal ging‘s zu dritt mit der Watbüx auf die Pirsch. Nach einiger Zeit und einem Anfasser unter meiner Rutenspitze konnten wir aus ca. 50m Entfernung den packenden Drill eines anderen Anglers beobachten. Beim Strecke machen, kamen wir natürlich in die Nähe jenes Glückspilzes, welcher einen 74er Silbertorpedo auf die Schuppen gelegt hatte.
Als wir den Spot passierten, hörte ich diesen auf einmal meinen Namen rufen & war durchaus verwundert |kopfkrat
Beim ersten Hinschauen, auf ca 25m Entfernung, sah der Herr aus wie der Freund meiner Cousine, doch beim näher kommen, stellte sich heraus, dass dies nicht der Fall war.
Nach einem freundlichem Hallo & dem Glückwunsch zum Fang, fragte ich ihn woher wir uns kennen #c
Die Antwort kam prompt:
“Na vom AB!!!“ sagte Tom (Observer).
So schnell gingen ca. 4 Stunden Watangeln zu Ende, denn leider mussten Olaf (Wathose1980) und Tom sich schon verabschieden. 
Und da ich aber, Dank Rat meiner besseren Hälfte, doch das Belly im Kofferraum hatte, beschlossen Nils und ich es einmal auf Dorsch zu versuchen.
Schon beim Rausfahren bemerkten wir, dass der Wind etwas aufgefrischt hatte. Trotzdem konnte Nils schnell die Ostseeleoparden finden und zwei von ihnen verhaften. Ich probierte mich während dessen noch mit dem Wobbler im Flacheren und hatte einen weiteren Longline-release zu verbuchen. Insgesamt konnten Nils ca. 5 und ich zwei Dorsche, zwischen 40 & 50cm, in unsere BB‘s holen.
Als Nils ebenfalls aufbrechen wollte, begleitete ich ihn in die Ufernähe und mein Spöket-Imitat kam wieder zum Einsatz. Plötzlich gab es  einen Anstupser und gleich danach noch ein Nachfasser auf meinen Wobbler. Mein vierter Kontakt heute, der nicht verwandelt werden konnte :c
Ich dümpelte dann noch allein auf dem Wasser rum. Doch als meine Pupillen mir schon langsam gelb anliefen, machte ich mich, weiter werfend, auf den Weg zum Strand und konnte bei 3m Wassertiefe einen heftigen Biss verwandeln. Nach einem spannenden Drill an der 9-15g Aori, konnte ich die kleine Schönheit endlich bezwingen :m 
Darauf entfuhr mir ein Freudenschrei & die Touris am Strand glotzten verwundert zu dem einsamen Trottel, der da auf einem halben Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee trieb.
Entjungfert!!!
Zwei Würfe später konnte ich den nächsten Biss verzeichnen & eine 47er fand den Weg an die Oberfläche. Ich konnte diese leider nicht zurücksetzen, da sie an den Kiemen verletzt war.
Nach 6 oder 7 Anläufen, etlichen Anstupsern & einigen Longline-releases, hatte ich´s endlich geschafft. Und dann gleich zwei.
Geil, geil, geil.:k

Auf diesem Wege wollte ich mich auch mal bei allen bedanken, die mir mit Tipps und Ratschlägen zur Seite standen & die ich mit gefühlten tausenden Fragen meinerseits gelöchert habe.
Robert_90, Wathose1980, Daxy78 und dem Rest der lustigen Truppe Steinbutt, Mefohunter84, Observer & Kai.
Und natürlich bei meiner schl.. äh besseren Hälfte, welche mir heimlich ihren schon angesprochenen Glücksstein in die Watjacke gesteckt hatte, ohne den es bestimmt NIIIEEE geklappt hätte.

Gruß, TL & Never give up!

Bis zum nächsten mal auf der Otze#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Petri zu den Fischen!
An manchen Stränden scheinen ja echt eine Menge AB'ler unterwegs zu sein. :>


----------



## mathei (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

petri schönes erlebnis


----------



## david.jamal (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Ich war auch mal wieder los, und hat auch endlich mal geklappt, nach dem ich am 30.04 nen geschätzte 70 plus verloren hab, bin ich gleich am 1.05 wieder los.....nach zwei stunden hatte ich dann 3 mefos... eine 42, 45, 53 cm|supergri


----------



## trollingfreak (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



Lepi schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Mefojäger.
> 
> Wann: 02.05.2013
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> ...



Klasse Bericht! ! Dickes Petri!  So wollen wir das hören ;-)
Petri alle


----------



## OssiHWI (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



david.jamal schrieb:


> 3 mefos... eine 42, 45, 53 cm|supergri



Entweder bist du in SH gewesen, hast die kleinere wieder schwimmen gelassen oder hast dir nen Satz heiße Ohren verdient! Mindestmaß ist immernoch 45 cm in MV!

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## Steinbuttt (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

@Lepi: Dickes Petri Heil nochmal an dieser Stelle, Christian!:m
Endlich hat es geklappt, mit den "Trullas" und dann sogar gleich im Doppelpack!#6

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder, zum gemeinsamen Fischen ... aber ich schätze, nun bist Du erst so richtig heiß auf's Mefo-Angeln!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mathei (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Entweder bist du in SH gewesen, hast die kleinere wieder schwimmen gelassen oder hast dir nen Satz heiße Ohren verdient! Mindestmaß ist immernoch 45 cm in MV!
> 
> |wavey:Ossi


immer diese unterstellungen #d


----------



## david.jamal (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

ganz locker ossi ich ab nur 53ger mitgenommen, die 45 konnte auch wieder schwimmen...also cool bleiben#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

@Lepi, #h

auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein Petri. #6

Tolles Erlebnis, toller Bericht, tolle Fotos, tolle "Boardiaufzählung"! :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## todes.timo (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

war heute mit Belly in WH, Dorsch war da aber das Silber leider nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## dirk.steffen (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hatte heute nach der Arbeit auch mal wieder "Ausgang" :k
Mit meinem ehemaligen Chef verabredeten wir uns an meinem Lieblingsstrand. Kurz nach 17 Uhr angekommen und los ging es. Einige Angler standen schon im Wasser, also mußten wir etwas weiter marschieren. Ich bin dann an meiner absoluten Lieblingsstelle (konnte hier seinerzeit meine erste und größte Trutte verhaften :vik ins Wasser. Bedingungen waren super, Wind NO 2-3 (also auflandig), Wasser leicht getrübt, Sonne. Also den schwarz/roten Gnö durch´s Wasser gezogen. Na ja, ich vertrau eigtl. mehr auf die Dämmerung :g Ungefähr beim 10. Wurf eine kleiner Zupfer. Upps, noch ganz in Gedanken versunken. Ein kurzer Spinnstop und zak :m Der Tanz begann. Konnte die silberne Schönheit sicher landen, 50 cm und gut genährt #6 Fängt ja gut an.
Aber lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Konnte nix weiter landen. Hatte kurz vor Schluß noch einen Biß, sah aber mehr nach Dorsch aus.
Leider mußte ich etwas vorzeitig abbrechen, die Arbeit rief #q

Ach mein Bekannter konnte auch noch eine maßige Mefo verhaften.

Alles in allem wieder ein schöner Abend und das Mittag für Sonntag ist gesichert :vik:


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Danke für die Petri´s!

@ Heiko, erstmal muss ich richtig die Erkältung auskurieren & dann geht´s mit Sicherheit weiter#6.

@ Rolf gerne


----------



## mathei (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

petri dirk


----------



## lammi (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hab Gestern auch mal wieder Rügen unsicher gemacht.6Mefos dran 3 hatte ich in den Händen.Alle wren so ums Maß.Die ersten Hornhechte sind auf Rügen auch schon eingetroffen:e


----------



## Nick*Rivers (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Auch in der Lübecker Bucht treiben unsere grüngrätigen "Freunde" bereits ihr Unwesen. Erst dachte ich bei den zaghaften Anfassern an sehr vorsichtige Mefos, bis der erste Horni meine Fliege richtig...............:c


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Grundgütiger. Dann geht das Elend ja bald richtig los.


----------



## paul-triller (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

_Ich bin auf Fünen in Dänemark unterwegs und siehe da 67cm schönes Silber gefangen bei Wedellsborg 

Übrigens der Hornhecht ist auch schon wieder in Middelfart unterwegs._ 


_***Angeln ist mehr_ als eine _Leidenschaft***_


----------



## ajotas (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Eine Woche intensives Angeln mit 4 Leuten auf Mön- DK vom 27.04.-03.05. brachte 9 Meerforellen, ca. 30 cm, 49, 4 x 51 cm, 2 x 58 cm, 1 x 62 cm  sowie einen (zumindest vermutlich seit Jahren) wilden Regenbogner von 68 cm. Gut das gleiche nochmal an Kontakten bzw. verlorenen Fischen

Meistens hatten wir Sonne, aber doch mit Wind, besonders die letzten Tage kalt aus Ost oder Nordost und undichten oder wellengefütterten nassen Watsachen, den berüchtigen knapp 500- Stufen-Treppen und Kilometermärschen über die Ufersteine (teilweise bis zu 10 km gelaufen), zu kämpfen.

Geangelt wurde ausschließlich mit Blinkern, zumeist 25 Gramm Snaps, ich habe auch etwas mit Wobblern rumprobiert, aber wo Fisch war, ging er eigentlich auf alles was (nicht zu sehr) blitzte.

Schön war, dass ich am letzten Angeltag der Sbiro-Fliege noch ne Chance gegeben habe und dafür mit der dicksten und größten Meerforelle unserer Gruppe bei dieser Tour belohnt wurde, und das mit dem letzten Wurf. Sie lieferte einen tollen Drill mit schönen Sprüngen sowohl schon auf Distanz als auch 5-10 m vor unseren Füßen.


----------



## Rhöde (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Petri den Fängern und "Tolleberichteschreibern" #6 .

Vor kurzem  noch 'ne Sonnenuntergangsstimmung mit 'ner Hübschen verlebt und jetzt halten die Hornis Einzug|rolleyes. 
Nun wird sich wieder dem Süßwasser gewidmet.
Allen Unermüdlichen weiterhin 'ne gute Küstensaison.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Petri allen Mefosüchtigen, ein dickes *Petri* an alle erfolgreichen Mefoangler und ein ganz dickes *Petri* an Dich Dirk! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Heute Morgen #6


----------



## immerfänger (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hallo Andre,
aus dem Wasser,auf den Grill, in den Magen|waveyetri
 Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Stichling63 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Petri Heil, Andre. #6


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Gestern Abend 51cm vor Rügen. Dämmerung auf n schwarzen Spöket


----------



## HeK (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, die erste fangmeldung von rügen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



HeK schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, die erste fangmeldung von rügen?



Und?

Hier lesen soviele Leute mit, an der Küste sieht man soviele Fänge und hier nur sowenig Fangposts? Da können auf Rügen schon 1000 Mefos gefangen worden sein. Rückschlüsse aufgrund der paar Meldungen hier kannst du nicht ziehen.


----------



## lammi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Ich hatte auch schon meine Fänge auf Rügen gepostet,Hab bis jetzt 10 Fischedie größten 67,68und 68.War 5 mal auf Rügen. Jetzt wird's wieder schwierig,die Hornhechte sind da


----------



## hugokiel (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

@Rhöde: Toller Fisch und tolles Foto. Eins ist sicher. Du kannst beides sehr gut: Fangen und Fotografieren! Dicker Petri#h


----------



## zandertoddy (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

das waren tolle bilder petri


----------



## finnson (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Gestern Eckernförder Bucht
20-21:30
Garnele
3 Grönländer
1 Hornhecht
Alle Mefos sind gestiegen und ich konnte sie schön auf Sicht fangen...
Herrlich


----------



## Aalfred-HH (9. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin,

In Kiel geht nichts? War heute 2 Stunden in Dänisch Nienhof, außer einem wunderschönen Panorama, Ebbe. 

Petri Vatertag und weiterhin tight lines


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Gesehen:g angeschmissen schnell stripping und PENG #6
50 cm


----------



## Ines (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Peng-Petri!


----------



## catch and eat it (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



hugokiel schrieb:


> @Rhöde: Toller Fisch und tolles Foto. Eins ist sicher. Du kannst beides sehr gut: Fangen und Fotografieren! Dicker Petri#h



hahaha, mehr schreib ich lieber nicht.

außer, dass in der lübecker bucht gestern morgen und abend nix ging, hornhecht und dorsch ausgenommen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Letzte Woche war ich auf Rügen unterwegs. War zwei Abende los zum Meefofischen. Grandiose Angelei! Immer den Köder in Richtung untergehende Sonne gefeuert... Fazit; ein haufen Hornis durfte wieder schwimmen und eine Meefo von 50cm durfte mich in die Küche begleiten. Die Dorsche kommen auch schon wieder hatte in der Dunkelheit ein paar auf n schwarzen Spöket.
Ansonsten geht grad im Bodden der Hecht enorm gut ab, selbst vom Ufer (größter in der Woche: 75cm). Und auf See beißen die Lachse wie wahnsinnig (größter in der Woche: 101cm).


----------



## axel86 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

moinsen. ich hab für morgen(samstag) noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit frei. will auf mefo(kein hornfisch) und würde um 10uhr in stralsund richtung rügen starten und so gegen 22.30uhr wieder in stralsund sein. bei interrese einfach schreiben. unkostenbeitrag 12euro. mfg


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Moin. Gestern Abend gegen 20.00 Uhr 1 x 47 cm und heute morgen um 6.00 Uhr 1x 58 cm. Nur der fruhe (spaete) V.... Faengt. Sonst nur Hornis. 
Ich haette nur ein Bild von einer angefrorenen Forelle weil mein Sohnn die  Speicherkarte geklaut hat:-( ach so ich war in Heiligenhafen , Leuchtturm und heute morgen Strandhusen


----------



## HAVSEI (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hallo.

Heute früh auf dem Darss 1 kleine vor dem kescher verloren, ansonsten nur Gehörnte...


----------



## finnson (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

keine fänge mehr?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Bei mir nicht. Will heute los und wir haben Ostwind und viel Dreck im Wasser. Traumhaft!


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

So, wieder zurück. Hab fast ne Fangmeldung geschafft. #t

Zielfisch auf voller Wurfdistanz drangehabt und bis vor die Füsse gedrillt. War ne Blanke und knapp Maßige. Hatte grade den Entschluss gefasst die wieder schwimmen zu lassen, da spackelte sie noch einmal und hat sich selbst releast. #t

Gab dann noch 5 Hornies auf Blech.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Bin schon wieder vom Wasser zurück. Gab einen kurzen Kontakt auf volle Distanz.

Über Nacht ist schon 30cm mehr Wasser gekommen. 90% meines Strandes waren dann auch nicht beangelbar, soviel Dreck war im Wasser. Gegen 6 Uhr kamen die ersten Hornies und noch mehr Kraut. Dann bin ich gegangen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

73er silberling von heute......


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Petri, schönes Teil!


----------



## Kunde (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 73er silberling von heute......




wunderschöner fisch!
ist das die gleiche die auch im bafo-thread ist?

gruß kunde


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*



Kunde schrieb:


> wunderschöner fisch!
> ist das die gleiche die auch im bafo-thread ist?
> 
> gruß kunde



ja, ist der gleiche fisch...


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Heute ne 43er beim Hornhechtangeln erwischt mit Spiro und Hornhechtfetzen, naja man muss ja auch mal Glück haben


----------



## mephisto (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

okay petri...und ich hatte gestern gefühlte 43 hornies....hatte gehofft es geht noch was...aber so sind die chancen zu gering!


----------



## HAVSEI (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hallo. 
Gestern Abend auf dem Darss, haben wir ne 44er wieder zwischen die ganzen Gehörnten gesetzt.
Hauptsache sie hat da wieder herausgefunden...


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Gestern negute verloren danach ne ca 35 bis 40 keine ahnung 
danach alulatten


----------



## Rhöde (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Macht weiter ihr nimmermüden Küstenfreaks.

xfishbonex, das nächste mal hängt sie wieder #6 .


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Datum: 27.5
Angelzeit: 16-19
Fangzeit:17-18
Ort/Fangplatz: Kraksdorf
Angelmethode: Spiro
Köder: Hornhechtfetzen
Gewässergrund: Steinig
Wind: fast nix
Anzahl:2
Gewicht:ka
Länge: ein baby mit 20 cm, eine mit 43cm
Beifang: 4 Hornhechte
Sonstiges: hoffe die kleine überlebt hat ziemlich tief geschluckt


----------



## Dorsch78 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Hab vorgestern ne gut genährte 48er erwischt... Seht ihr hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3904320&postcount=17732


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

die sieht gut aus PETRI #h


----------



## finnson (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Kein Thread für Juni??


----------



## woern1 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Mai 2013*

Doch, 4 Freds weiter unten...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265387

w.


----------

